# Need A Name For A Female Fishing Team



## TEAMAFISHINADO

IT IS FOR A FRESHWATER TOURNY

SOMETHING LIKE THE "*BIG MOUTH BASSES*"

ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED.

THANKS

T/A


----------



## Poppahobbs

*Poppahobbs*

The P.M.S. Squad.....


----------



## Freshwaterman

5-7 days


----------



## Freshwaterman

Heavenly Body Fishing Team!!


----------



## kim e cooper

How About Lunker Ladies.or Lady Lunkers.


----------



## muleherder

Misses Fishin


----------



## FREON

the hardhead hotties


----------



## REPOFISH

pescadoras calientes =hot fisherwomen


----------



## sharphooks

FISHIN N *****IN!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

Is this G, R or R17 rated?


----------



## retired358

Hookers?


----------



## disgusted

Since it is freshwater, I guess Team Snapper is out of the question.







How about pole yankers?









Femme Fluke

worm grabbers

lips smackers

Professional Momma Sportsmen

Jerk Baiters

Flippin Femmes

Reel Cranky


----------



## FREON

The Largemouth Ladies.......The Fishing Females......Cranky Crankbaiters......Catfish Cuties


----------



## txred

TOPS and TAILS......


----------



## SP

Team Taco


----------



## redduck

Honey Holes


----------



## yakfishin

cat scratch fever


----------



## sharphooks

PCF
pussycatfish team


----------



## Whitey

Herd Of Cats


----------



## Fishinpayne

Ladies Luck(Picture of two black outline of women posed in the Charlies Angels pose with rods bowed up instead of guns, with two big dice in the middle or a bass)

Hook'em n Cook'em

Team Real Fishermen

Fishing is a Girls Bestfriend

Hookin' Mamas

Kisses Bass(picture of a set of red lips kissin a bass)


----------



## DMC

Team Fishnet


----------



## Mud Cat

*How about....*

_...Team Feminess.._


----------



## girlsfishtoo!

Some of you guys are brave......or crazie? but obviously experienced! LOL!!

How about....Reel Women


----------



## capt. david

how about reel hookers!


----------



## Clint Powell

How about...........
Jiggin' Jewels
Backlash Beauties
Bassin' Babes


----------



## Fuelin

*Got It*

*Team Hooterific*


----------



## greyhornet2000

Dances With Fish


----------



## Larry Pure

*Name*

Lace'n'Lures or Lures'n'Lace


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Leather & Lace fishin team.....?

Team Lures & Lace ?

Fish Naked fishin team...?

Oxx..:question:


----------



## MLCinNCTX

How about "Casting Cuties"


----------



## Getthenet

*Weman Fishing Names*

1. "Angling Angels"

2. " Topping Corks"

3. "Angling Beauties"


----------



## Getthenet

*names*

"Angling Angels"
" Angling Beauties"
" Reel-N-Ladies"



TEAMAFISHINADO said:


> IT IS FOR A FRESHWATER TOURNY
> 
> SOMETHING LIKE THE "*BIG MOUTH BASSES*"
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> T/A


----------



## polekaat

Master Baiters

Lady Luck
Reel Ladies
Bite Me
Team Alure
Big Mouth Ladies
Reel Screamers

polekaat


----------



## FishKiller

Ladyfish
or 
Pole Position


----------



## sharphooks

Girlz gone Fishn


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh

mid life crisis lol..lol..lol..lol..lol..


----------



## 79_ag

The Hookers


----------



## roadtrip57

line dancers

waterwitches

giggles jiggles wiggles


----------



## ccrocker1313

Pole Dancers..


----------



## gorda dave

*Name*

Chicks with Sticks

You really want my opinion?

Ladies First

IQ counts!

Team Rational


----------

